# Laparoscopy with drainage of ovarian cyst



## bethh05 (Sep 14, 2010)

The procedure starts out as a diagnostic laparoscopy, the physician finds a cyst on the ovary and punctures the cyst with a knife and drains it. There is no fluid sent for culture. Do you think 58662 is appropriate to code for this situation, since there was no aspiration performed I do not think 49322 is the right code. Thank you!


----------

